# Schwalbe Racing Ralph Cube edition



## maweb (24. April 2011)

so nachdem ich gestern eine, ich schätze mal glasscherbe, mittig genommen haben und sich mein hinterreifen (racing ralph) mit flap flap geräuschen verabschiedet hat, habe brauche ich nun dringenst ersatz.

ich hab mal google bemüht und gesehen das an meinem ltd pro 2010 ein racing ralph in cube edition verbaut ist. 
dieser kostet aber laut diverser seiten gleich mal 60 euro im gegensatz zur normalen version mit 35 euro.
jetzt habe ich aber auch gelesen das die auf cube bikes verbauten reifen eine abgespeckte variante sein sollen.....also nur 60 tpi haben wo die originalen schwalbe racing ralph version 130 tpi haben soll, was ja die pannensicherheit betrifft.
mit meinen irc mythos reifen bin ich jahrelang durch allen mist gefahren und die haben nie den dienst versagt.
jetzt nennt mich penibel oder unterstellt mir ein monk syndrom*lach* aber ich hätte schon gern einen wieder passenden reifen zum rad, also mit den weißen streofen und der schrift.....also was würdet ihr mir nun empfehlen, 60euro für nen reifen investieren, wobei ich für den preis schon nen reifen für nen kfz kleinwagen bekomme.
und ist da etwas dran das die von cube verbaute schwalbe reifen nicht so.....naja so pannensicher und haltbar sind.

fahre 60% gelände und 40% stadt oder straße wobei sich gelände auf leichtes bis mittleres gelände verteilt.
wobei ich mir schon überlege ob der racing ralph überhaupt eine gute wahl ist, da dieser bei einer vollbremsung aus 40k/mh schon einen bremsplatten hatte und sämtliche stollen an der stelle abgeworfen hatte
oder sollte ich mir lieber gleich einen anderen reifen aufziehen.....der aber eben schon zum rad passen sollte, also wenn möglich wieder die weißen streifen haben.....
zb den nobby nic auch hinten fahren?

danke schon im vorraus für eure hilfe


----------



## Nuub (24. April 2011)

Besuch doch mal deinen Händler.
Vielleicht hat der noch 'günstig' einen abzugeben, da jemand beim Kauf eines Neurades andere Reifen wollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schland (24. April 2011)

Die weissen Streifen gibts auch bei der "normalen" Version von Schwalbe. Da brauchts keine Special Edition. Und für ein kleines Cube-Logo würd ich keine 30 Euro Aufpreis bezahlen...


----------



## slang (24. April 2011)

Hallo,
das sind billige Reifen der Performance-Serie, für 60 solltest du da 3-4 bekommen. Draht, schwer, einfachste Gummimischung. Das Cube-Logo ist nichts wert, ist eher vera...e.


LG,
slang


----------



## maweb (24. April 2011)

also den ganz normalen RR kaufen und gut....???
ok, da werd ich dann da zuschlagen, wobei mir der weiße schwalbe und racing ralph aufdruck auf meinen reifen schon etwas besser gefällt als der graue bei den 2011er modellen
ja ich weiß ich bin da eitel
und bringt dieses double defense etwas?? ich denk mal bei kleinen dornen schon aber bei nem richtigen glassplitter kapituliert der mantel auch....
aber wie ich in google sehe gibts den rr als dd nicht mit weißen streifen


----------



## Pflogger (24. April 2011)

Die weißen Streifen bekommst du für weit unter 60
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ng-Ralph-falt-weiss-Pacestar-2011::24060.html


----------



## fatz (24. April 2011)

maweb schrieb:


> oder sollte ich mir lieber gleich einen anderen reifen aufziehen.....der aber eben schon zum rad passen sollte, also wenn möglich wieder die weißen streifen haben.....
> zb den nobby nic auch hinten fahren?


ohne jetzt dein rad zu kennen (oder hab ich das ueberlesen?) ist das etwas schwierig.
vom rasenden ralph halt ich aber im grossen und ganzen nicht viel. mal angenommen,
du bist trailmaessig nicht allzu grob unterwegs: 
vorn einen 2.25er albert oder sowas aufziehen und den nobby nach hinten verfrachten.


----------



## maweb (25. April 2011)

Pflogger schrieb:


> Die weißen Streifen bekommst du für weit unter 60
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ng-Ralph-falt-weiss-Pacestar-2011::24060.html




danke
aber mir gings weniger um die weißen streifen als mehr um die schroftzüge auf der flanke, die jetzt bei schwalbe grau sind, bei meinem fahrrad aber weiß sind......ja klar, ich bin eitel aber da ich das rad erst 2 wochen habe interessieren mich solche sachen noch, im gegensatz wie ich darüber in ein paar monaten denke
find nur sieht sch....aus der eine schriftzug weiß der andere grau, zumal das bike ebenfalls weiß ist, da waren die schon vormontierten um längen "stimmiger" wobei sowas nem mtb fahrer egal sein sollte.....ich weiß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2011)

kauf dir doch fÃ¼r die 60â¬ einfach zwei neue Reifen (wenn es sein muss auch RR) und lege den "Cube" RR als Ersatz ins Regal

die Schwalbe Reifen mit den farbigen Streifen (rot oder weiÃ) gibt es z.B. beim Stadler als Set


----------



## S.D. (25. April 2011)

Leider verbaut Cube ja sehr gerne solche "speziellen" Teile, die zwar oft sehr bunt und meiner Meinung auch teilweise recht übertrieben wirken, um von den technisch immer billigeren Innereien abzulenken.
Ob Sattel, Sattelstütze, Laufrad, Lenker, Reifen usw. - jedes Jahr billigerer Ramsch.
Bis 2006 gab´s bei Cube für einen fairen Preis Fizik-Sättel, Thomson-Stützen, DT 4.2 - Laufräder mit XT-Naben usw.
Heute alles billiges Zeugs, mit speziellem Cube-Label drauf.

Gruß


----------



## Pflogger (25. April 2011)

maweb schrieb:


> danke
> aber mir gings weniger um die weißen streifen als mehr um die schroftzüge auf der flanke, die jetzt bei schwalbe grau sind, bei meinem fahrrad aber weiß sind......ja klar, ich bin eitel aber da ich das rad erst 2 wochen habe interessieren mich solche sachen noch, im gegensatz wie ich darüber in ein paar monaten denke
> find nur sieht sch....aus der eine schriftzug weiß der andere grau, zumal das bike ebenfalls weiß ist, da waren die schon vormontierten um längen "stimmiger" wobei sowas nem mtb fahrer egal sein sollte.....ich weiß



http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Bere...s-3-PSC--865.html?referer=froogle&language=de

Da hast du recht. Versuche doch mal bei den Bikehändlern in deiner Nähe ob sie noch ein Modell mit weißer Schrift haben, schein ja erst seit 2011 grau zu sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Und das du da ein wenig Eitel bist kann ich gut nachvollziehen, es sind immer solche Kleinigkeiten die einen ganz fuchsig machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. April 2011)

wollt ihr eigentlich mtb-fahren oder mtb-anschauen?

die beschriftung auf meinen reifen ist meist dreckgrau auf dreckbraun. so what? wegen mir koennt's auch
lilablassblau sein. hauptsach die pelle hat grip.


----------



## S.D. (25. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wollt ihr eigentlich mtb-fahren oder mtb-anschauen?
> 
> die beschriftung auf meinen reifen ist meist dreckgrau auf dreckbraun. so what? wegen mir koennt's auch
> lilablassblau sein. hauptsach die pelle hat grip.



Sehe ich eigentlich auch so.
Die Reifen sind sowieso völlig überteuert und da zahle ich bestimmt nicht noch 10 Euro extra für ein paar weisse Streifen.

Gruß


----------

